# My Other, Other Hobby "Have To See"



## Max1 (Jul 25, 2014)

*I think most of you can appreciate these pictures. As most of you know I have a lot of hobbies.

One of them is being a gun enthusiast, and gunsmithing.

I have many pistols, and rifles, some of which have been altered "LEGALLY". Here are just a few. Don't mind the messy table.

The first is my 300 yrd. plinker. A Marlin Model 60. It is very versatile, love it for groundhogs, and stray cats.














Next is one of my carry pistols. 

Taurus 1911B.
Capacity: 8+1
Calibre: .45ACP
Barrel Length: 5.5 inches
Modifications I have done include: 
Trigger pull from 13.5 pounds to 1.75 pounds.
Milspec barrel chrome lined, cold rolled steel was used for greater tolerances. Ambidextrous safety was replaced with a right handed only safety. 
Crimson Trace grips were installed. New Tritium Night Sights were also installed. The ejection port was widened to prevent jams.  









Very clean barrel. Too bad the picture sucks.





High Standard Crusader Sub-Compact
Capacity: 7+1, or 8+1
Calibre: .45ACP
Barrel Length: 3.5 inches
Modifications:
Trigger pull from 15 pounds, to 2.5 pounds









DPMS AM3 AR-15
Capacity: 20+1, 30+1, or 100+1
Calibre: .223 cal, or .556x45mm (I can use either)
Barrel Length: 16 inches, or 24 inches (not pictured)
Modifications:
6 position carbine stock
Plastic hand guard replaced with Surefire Quad Rail
Vertical hand grip with pressure sensor for laser, or flashlight, which ever is attached.
Drop in trigger grouping, trigger pull at 1.5 pounds
Buffer system replaced with piston system
Aftermarket springs, pistons, pins
Over sized charging handle
Fail Zero carrier group
16 inch barrel is, military grade cold rolled steel chrome lined, and magnetic checked for cracks and such. Red dot, or reflux sights are used 
24 inch barrel is, military grade cold rolled steel chrome lined, and magnetic checked for cracks and such. 6-45x50 Leupold scope + Bi-pod are used





















More to come in the future. Just have to take the pictures.*


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahh..an evil cat slayer huh? We love all God's Creatures around here. Here is my Mr. Sig. He is reserved for people.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I only shoot cats, and dogs if they are feral. I just don't go shooting them for sport, or target practice, that is what my range is for..... We have had wild dogs attack our live stock a few years ago. Killed over 200 chickens, and a few goats. If I see a dog or cat that is not acting normal. Better off all around just to get rid of them so they do not suffer in the long run.


----------



## Bosko (Jul 25, 2014)

Interested in a British sten..Mp38 and A Mp41?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 25, 2014)

Not me thanks. Obie and George Soros seem to have the ammo supply shut off. Got plenty of hardware lacking in software. Got any exotic .40 Cal S&W laying around?


----------



## Bosko (Jul 25, 2014)

Got a 1944 Walther P38.....Dad took it off a dead German in 45 and sent it home to the States.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 25, 2014)

Mighty pretty and big thanks to Dad for His Service. I had one sorta similar which my Uncle who ran the gas station had took in exchange for a 25 dollar hot check. I got skinned out of it shortly after becoming the proud owner.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 25, 2014)

So Bosko, when you gonna bring that round to shoot on my range?


----------



## Bosko (Jul 26, 2014)

Max said:


> So Bosko, when you gonna bring that round to shoot on my range?



Good question, seem I never head East anymore.

I also have a German .756 I have never fired before as part of Dad's old collection


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey reckon maybe on the way over there you could stop by the animal shelter and adopt some targets?


----------



## Bosko (Jul 26, 2014)

Bosko said:


> Good question, seem I never head East anymore.
> 
> I also have a German .756 I have never fired before as part of Dad's old collection


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 27, 2014)

Never saw one of those. Bet its rare.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thought you were in Michigan Bosko?


----------



## Bosko (Jul 28, 2014)

Max said:


> Thought you were in Michigan Bosko?



I am but 100 miles from you, and I hate to drive


----------



## Max1 (Jul 28, 2014)

You might be closer than that!


----------



## Maylar (Jul 28, 2014)

A couple of mine...

Springfield Armory Trophy Match 1911. Cocobolo grips, 4 lb trigger.






S&W 686 wheel gun .357 magnum. Brother gave it to me for Xmas a few years ago.






Haven't been out to the range in a while... since ammo got so expensive and hard to come by.


----------



## boozer (Jul 29, 2014)

Bosko said:


>



That's a new one on me too. Super cool!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 29, 2014)

Maylar said:


> A couple of mine...
> 
> Springfield Armory Trophy Match 1911. Cocobolo grips, 4 lb trigger.
> 
> ...




Fine looking specimens.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bosko, it would be worth he drive brotha. I have a 150yrd range, for rifles, pistols, and archery. I am working on getting a skeet thrower next to put out there. Just think shootin some guns, then eatting some food that had been smoking, while downin a few cold ones.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice looking Springfield. I love my Springfields. 

What all do you guys carry? Here is my carry list, in no particular order.
1. Springfield XD 9mm Service Model
2. High Standard Crusader .45cal Sub-Compact 1911
3. Taurus 1911B
4. Taurus 66mSS .357mag
5. Taurus PT738 .380cal Back-up Ankle Holster
6. Ruger P89 9mm


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 31, 2014)

We save Taurus's for throw downs..in case the alleged perp forgets to bring his own gun to the fracas. Rugers are for broke folks. Get a grip here. The North American 5 shot .22 revolver goes in the shirt pocket. Mr. Sig fits in the Cross Breed holster with a long tailed shirt. 

SuperTuckÂ® Deluxe | CrossBreed® Holsters - SuperTuck® Deluxe

This is for church and school. 

SmartCarry - Concealed Carry Holster - Concealed Gun Holster


----------



## Griff (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's my hand cannon. S & W 500


----------



## Max1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I am not a real big Smith fan, had one a few years back, but got rid of it. Did not like the way it felt in my hand. Also, I despise glocks, hunks of junk!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice cannon Griff, had a S&W SS 357 years back and loved it.


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the Marlin 60.  I have the cheap "dime store" version, a 1972-vintage Glenfield Model 60  that I bought in a Rose's department store for, if I remember  correctly, $35.00  If I had anywhere to shoot it I'd put a real scope on it. It's  simple, reliable,  and even looks pretty good  since I refinished the squirrel stock.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 12, 2014)

Max said:


> I am not a real big Smith fan, had one a few years back, but got rid of it. Did not like the way it felt in my hand. Also, I despise glocks, hunks of junk!



Lugged around a model 28 Smith .357 magnesium for many moons. Finest revolver ever invented. What are you smoking up there?


----------



## Max1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't like them, never really have. It is my choice what I buy. And I will never own another Smith.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 12, 2014)

You are a silly rabbit.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Whatever!


----------

